# My cover and skin!



## Nicky (Sep 9, 2009)

My husband has my DSLR with him on his deployment... so sorry for the direct flash. But, here's my kindle "Counted Shadows" all dressed up!


----------



## stitchbug (Sep 14, 2009)

Really beautiful!


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Yes, that is very beautiful!  I love the Oberons!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Ooooh nice! That's the best looking Oberon I've seen... at least for my taste.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks good Nicky.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Great looking Kombo!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow, that is stunning!


----------



## Nicky (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks! I'm pretty happy with it!


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Very pretty. I love the Celtic Knot Oberon.


----------

